# Sony DVP-CX995V HDMI/Subwoofer Problem.



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

So...I bought a new Mitsubishi WD-73C8 DLP HDTV. My older Sony DVP-CX995V 400-disc DVD changer had no picture, or sound over HDMI with this new TV. A Sony firmware update fixed this, but has given me a new problem.

Whatever Sony updated, it disabled my sub channel. I have reset all settings and reconfigured, but no dice. And yes, the player is setup with the sub enabled. I also tried it set to NONE, just in case, and still nothing. I have unplugged and factory reset the player a couple times but nothing changes.

The HDMI connection sends everything but the SUB signal, and yes my sub works just fine. My HTPC unit works great and HD channels work fine. It is just the Sony player that is not working.

None of my 3 digital outputs are transferring the sub channel, since the firmware update. My A/V receiver doesn't have HDMI ports, so my DVD player is connected to my TV and then the digital audio out from the TV goes to my Pioneer VSX-1014TX. This same connection setup works just fine with the HTPC.

The only thing I can think of is to contact Sony for technical support.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I think you need to switch a setting somewhere in the player. It shouldn't be touching the audio at all, just passing it along to your AVR/TV. Connect the audio directly to your AVR to make sure the TV isn't the problem.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

Yeah, I did that. Since the firmware update none of my digital outputs send a sub signal. Just center, front and rear.

Now, the sub only works if I use component only connections...heh


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

Try setting all your other speakers to "small". Even if they're capable down to 30Hz or whatever, that's what the sub is for.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Beats me. I got out your manual and everything seems to be set correctly. Chris is right, you could set everything to small, but they shouldn't affect your output when you aren't outputting D-PCM. Are you sure it's not a setting in your receiver. With other sources, like a TV signal, are you getting sound from the sub?


----------



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

He said the sub works when he uses component, but not HDMI.

Do you have the player connected to the AVR with another type of audio cable? Component video is just that, no audio, so where is the audio coming from with component?


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

tenzip said:


> Try setting all your other speakers to "small". Even if they're capable down to 30Hz or whatever, that's what the sub is for.


I've done that. I run them all on small, just didn't change them back before the photos.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

tenzip said:


> He said the sub works when he uses component, but not HDMI.
> 
> Do you have the player connected to the AVR with another type of audio cable? Component video is just that, no audio, so where is the audio coming from with component?


Yes. It was only working through the multi-channel outputs using multiple cables. The HDMI and single cable digital outs were having trouble.

I just upgraded the firmware, a 2nd time, and now it appears to be working. Strange.

Man, just swapping out a 3-year old 50" Plasma TV to a newer 73" DLP TV has sure given me a headache! What a pain for something that should have just been a simple swap.
Thanks again for all the suggestions.


----------



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

That is weird. Firmware upgrades don't ususally 'sort of' work, they usually work all the way, or you have a doorstop.

Glad you got it working again.


----------

